# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Jeni dakorte me femrat islame qe vazhdojne dhe perdorin perçe?

## toni007

*per shkak qe europa po behet gjithmon e me multikulturale dhe shpeshe here ndothe qe shofim ne xhiro neper vendet ku jetojme femrat musulmasne islamike me perçe ne koke .... 
jeni dakorte qe ato te vazhdojne te ruajne kulturen e tyre apo 
te integrohen ne komunitetin europian DHE TI LENE PAK KETO TRADITA ?*

----------


## extreme

demokracia qita e ka osht krejt okej gjith kush me jetu jeten e vet ne mnyren qysh e sheh osht okejj  perderi sa nuk mushen bume pra edhe demokracia i ka kufijt e vet .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

E ke shkruar gabim. Nuk quhet perc po perce. Përç eshte tjeter gje...

Titulli u ndryshua.

----------


## Raim

Nje korrigjim
Nuk thuhet femrat Islame, por thuhet ose femrat ne Islam ose femrat muslimane.ok.

----------


## mia@

N.q.s eshte zgjedhja e tyre pse jo?

----------


## toni007

*MESA PO KUPTOJ KY DO QUAJTUR FORUMI FETARE  JO FORUMI SHQIPTARE SE TE GJITHE KORIGJOJNE NJERI TJETRIN DHE NGJAJNE SIKUR I ZE GJUMI DUKE LEXUAR BIBLEN OSE KURANIN*   AH AH  AH :arushi:

----------


## AnaH_M

behet mire,mos ke dert,ndoshta per nje kohe te gjate por gradualisht kjo qe per ty esht nje tradite qe shemton europen,dikur do behet gje normale,cdo fillim i cdo gje sendi gjithmon esht pritur me diskusione dhe ka zgjuar nje zhurm ne popull por me kalimin e kohes esht ber krejt normale,keshtuqe cdo kush le te jeton si te don mjafton mos i bej dem askujt,un per veten po jam mendimin tim- inshaallah nuk gaboj edhe pse sme lejohet te flas prej mendjes mirepo,un mendoj se edhe pa perce dmth me u mbulua nje femer normal me shami me mbules dmth ne koke,qe mund ti shihet fytyra besoj se zoti nuk do i denon,keshtuqe nnuk e shoh te nevojshme mbajtjen e perces,nese dikush e njeh me mire kete ceshtje mund te na sqaron

dhe nje lutje,nese do bisedojm ateher pa tallje dhe pa i ngateruar termet,muslimane-musulumane,un edij se cdo kush edin si shkruhet drejt por ja qe provokimet nuk mungojn,vetem dijeni te gjithe,mjaft kemi fyer dhe kemi ber ca lojra femijesh,jemi te gjith te ritur,ishte cka ishte,fyejti kush shau,mjaft me, ne cdo teme duhet te qendrojm te drejt dhe te diskutojm,cdo kush jep mendimin e vet,por ska nevoj te mundohet te poshteron besimin e tjeter kujt....

gjith te  mirat

----------


## DI_ANA

A nuk eshte detyra jone si njerez te respektojme besimet dhe zgjedhjet personale te çdokujt?

----------


## Gregu

Toka ne te cilen jetojm, vazhdon te rrotullohet sipas planit te saj. Nuk mendoj se ka nevoje te kthehet mbrapsh!

----------


## [Perla]

Ta zbulojne ... koken ato eeeeeeeeeee, jo more , tja marrin mendjen evropes me floket e tyre magjepses  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Izadora

Feja eshte dicka personale, se ku beson eshte e drejta e cdo njeriu, mjaftone mos  te kaloje ne ekstrem.

Kulturen normal qe do ta ruajne,ashtu si dhe shqiptaret jashte atdheut(nuk ka rendesi se ciles fe i perket) mundohemi te ruajme kulturen dhe traditat shqiptare.



Jam kundra perces por jo kunder fese.

----------


## [Perla]

> Jam kundra perces por jo kunder fese.


Nqs feja kalon ne extreme , me vjen keq por nuk mund ta quaj me FE.

----------


## Izadora

jane gjera qe ndoshta ne te dyja nuk i kuptojme dot.




jo te gjthe myslymanet ven shami ne kohe

parimet baze te nje feje jane :

1 mos vjedh
2 mos vrit
3 mos i be keq njeriut 

per mua keto jane mese te mjaftushme per nje besimtare.

percja per mua ngel nje obligim ekstrem per nje femer,por nqs e mbane prap eshte dicka qe nuk i ben keq njeriu,eshte e drejta e saj te zgjedhi.

----------


## [Perla]

> 1 mos vjedh
> 2 mos vrit
> 3 mos i be keq njeriut


Keto jame parimet e çdo feje ne teresi. Atehere ku qendron dallimi i te qenit musliman apo i krishtere ? Perse besimit - fese i duhet nje emer per te qene e tille. 
Vetem perçan njerezit asgje me shume. Persa i perket obligimeve nuk jam shume dakort. Jane disa gjera qe kosiderohen si tabu, jo si e drejte zgjedhjeje. Nqs besimi ne nje "fe" te kushtezon jeten atehere e perseris, nuk vjen te quhet i tille.

----------


## prishtinase

*me boin nervoz kur i shof   ...............*

----------


## AnaH_M

> Nqs feja kalon ne extreme , me vjen keq por nuk mund ta quaj me FE.


me fal qe te replikoj -,a nuk e sheh veten se vetem ju po postoni dicka provokative,pse?ska nevoj?cka te duhet ty te thuash se do magjepsin europen me floket e tyre,pse tallesh,shih njeher ne veten tende me mir do jete per ty besom,tani thua me vjen keq nese feja kalon ne extreme nuk mund ta quaj fe,e un te them ty se exstremizem ne islam nuk ka,mvaret gjithkush sic e sheh nga cili kend,ty te duket extreme edhe shamia,jo vetem percja apo jo?sepse ti don te tregosh bukurit tua,ok ska pr,ben cte duash por mos u tall me shamin e te tjerve,ty te duket extreme te falesh 5 her ne dite por ja qe ka ne bot sigurisht 1miljard musliman qe falen,ty cte pengon kjo,dhe per fund te sugjeroj ta shohesh kete vide,shihe deri ne fund dhe tregom ku e gjen veten,pa keqkuptime,nuk dua te te ofendoj asesi,vetem ja thjesht pasiqe aq shum urrejtje ke ndaj mbuleses se muslimanes,shihe se cka thot bibla dhe prifti per mbulesen,mos u mundo tani te me refesh per biblen sepse ky person e njohu biblen me mir se un dhe ty,andaj ai edin cka flet dhe nuk flet me veten po flet para mijra njerzve.......


dhe per fund ti thua smund ta quaj fe nese kalon ne extrem e un te them 

NE QOFT SE FEJA DO ISHTE SI DUAM NE;ATEHER ASAJ SI THUAN FE

----------


## Izadora

> Keto jame parimet e çdo feje ne teresi. Atehere ku qendron dallimi i te qenit musliman apo i krishtere ? Perse besimit - fese i duhet nje emer per te qene e tille. 
> Vetem perçan njerezit asgje me shume. Persa i perket obligimeve nuk jam shume dakort. Jane disa gjera qe kosiderohen si tabu, jo si e drejte zgjedhjeje. Nqs besimi ne nje "fe" te kushtezon jeten atehere e perseris, nuk vjen te quhet i tille.



asnje lloje dallimi 
per momentin nuk me kujtohet titulli i filmet por behej fjale per biblen dhe kuranit dhe lindi pyetja ku qendron ndryshimi 

nje vije e holle asgje me shume,nqs do flasim per fen 
vetem ritualet.

Disa femra jane te detyruara ta vejne percen dhe kjo eshte e vertet,nuk arrijne te indetifikojne veten e tyre ne fene qe i perket, ose me sakte ne ritualet ose traditat e saj.

disa te tjera e mbajne me deshire te plote 

mund te tregoje nje raste te lezetcme ketu ku jetoje une.
eshte gjermane me liri veprimi dhe mendimi no limit, kur e pash pas shume kohesh me perce---ca ti them une asaj ishte e detyruar?

Feja nqs lidhet me politiken normal qe i percan njerzit dhe ne kete raste nuk behet fjale per fe por per dicka tjeter.

ekstremi nuk ka lidhje me paqen(qe predikon feja).




_Njoni-ch  kjo eshte nje teme toleranca fetare ku mund te diskutojme ne menyre paqesore me njeri tjetrin.Per mua percja ngel ekstrem,por nuk me acaron kur e shohe.Si ka mundesi qe nje grup femrash nuk e vejne dhe nje grup tjeter e ve edhe pse te dyja grupet i perkasin fes islame?_

----------


## AnaH_M

> asnje lloje dallimi 
> per momentin nuk me kujtohet titulli i filmet por behej fjale per biblen dhe kuranit dhe lindi pyetja ku qendron ndryshimi 
> 
> nje vije e holle asgje me shume,nqs do flasim per fen 
> vetem ritualet.
> 
> Disa femra jane te detyruara ta vejne percen dhe kjo eshte e vertet,nuk arrijne te indetifikojne veten e tyre ne fene qe i perket, ose me sakte ne ritualet ose traditat e saj.
> 
> disa te tjera e mbajne me deshire te plote 
> ...


pershendetje,gjithsesi se do diskutojm pa percarje kemi aq pjekuri.

sa i perket hixhabit ketu eshte gjithshka e qart.mbulesa eshte farz dhe kete askush nuk e kundershton.
por ceshtja qe debatohet eshte nikabi-percja apo mbulimi i fytyres.
dijetaret nuk jane te nje mendimi se a jane femrat muslimane te obliguar ta mbulojn fytyren.
eshte interesant se ka dijeter te ashtuquajtur selefij sic eshte Albani jone qe nuk obligon mbulimin e fytyres sic thote ne librin e tij "mbulesa e gruas muslimane ne kuran dhe sunet" por gjtihashtu ka dijetare modern dhe liberal qe obligojn nikabin sic jane el-mevdudi dhe ramadan el-buti.
te kater medhhebet jane te mendimit se femra muslimane duhet te mbuloj tere trupin pervec duareve dhe fytyres. ebu hanifje mendon se edhe kembet nuk jane obligim te mbulohen. te gjithe duke pasur argument ajetin kurnaor te sures en-nur 31.
shih, te hanefijt autorin e vepres "el-ihtijar",te malikijt ibn mazrukin dhe tefsirin e kurtubit, te shafijt shirazi ne el-muhedheb, dhe te hanbelijt ibn kudamen.
pervec kater medhhebeve dihet se shumica e ashabeve ne krye me ibn abbasin jane te mednimit se femra duhet te mbuloj tere trupin pervec fytyres dhe duarve duke mare argument ajetin kuranor" mos ti zbulojn stolite e tyre pervec atyre qe jane te dukshme.."nur 31.
gjithashu shumica e dijeterve bashkohor jane te njejtit mendim sic jane kardavi, muhamed gazali, shumica e dijetarve te ezherit, te univerzitetit ez-zejtun ne tunizi, shumica e dijetareve nga india, pakistani, turqia etj.
argumentet e ketyre.
1 pervec ajetit te sures nur eshte edhe hadithi i esmas vajzes se ebu bekrit ku i tha pejngamberi: oj esma kur vajzes i vijn menstruacionet nuk lejohen te shihen prej saj vetem se kjo dhe kjo duke bere me shejne per duart dhe fytyren.
2. ajeti kuranor: le ti leshojn shamite e tyre mby krahrore.nur 31
nuk ka thene leti leshon shamite e tyre mbi fytyre.
3.ajeti kur'anor: thuaj besimtarwve le ti ulin shkimet e tyre...nur30
shtrohet pyetja nese femart duhet te mbulojn fytyrat per cka meshkujt ti ulin shkimet e tyre.
4.ajeti kur'anor" po edhe sikur te te mahnit bukuria e tyre...ahzab52.
nese kan te mbuluar fytyrat ku mund te mahnitet.
5. hadith. erdhi nje grua te pejngamberi a.s dhe i tha: "o i derguari i Allahut erdha te te dhuroj ti veten time.pejngamberi e shikoi duke i ngritur site dhe duke ia ngulitur shkimin... buhariu dhe muslimi.
nese kam pas perce ajo cka ka shikuar pejngamberi.
ka edhe shume argumente tjera.

e tash pse disa mbulohen thjesht e ca me perce,cka te te them,feja esht nje oqean i pafund,tani un nuk jam teolog i doktoruar keshtuqe edhe skam te drejt te flas mbi islamin pa qen i sigurt pa e lexuar ate,mirepo ka dijetar qe e perkrahin percen dhe sipas disave percja esht me adekuate per mbrojtjen e femres,mirepo perseri them mendimin tim jo te islamit dhe kuranit,per jeten e perditshme ne praktike percja esht ngarkese,sepse ka shum raste dhe gjera qe nese nje femer esht me perce e mbuluar besoni smund te kryej asnje aktivitet.....

kerkoj falje tek zoti nese kam then dic nga padija ime,dhe ndaj besimtarve tjere,kush din me shum le te me permirson

----------


## panajot

> *per shkak qe europa po behet gjithmon e me multikulturale dhe shpeshe here ndothe qe shofim ne xhiro neper vendet ku jetojme femrat musulmasne islamike me perçe ne koke .... 
> jeni dakorte qe ato te vazhdojne te ruajne kulturen e tyre apo 
> te integrohen ne komunitetin europian DHE TI LENE PAK KETO TRADITA ?*


o popull a po me tregoni diqka po qa po ju intereson juve si veshen femnat muslimane , nese e kundershtoni mos i lejoni nanat , motrat  apo farefisin te mbulohen , nuk mundeni ju njerz te thjesht te ja impononi askujt se si te veshet ,edhe mblesa e muslimanve  nuk eshte tradit por obligim per gjdo besimtare , por a krejt punt i kem regullu na shqiptart e na ka mbet veq te meremi me mbulesa te muslimanve , ktheni mor koken mbrapa e shikoni si i ka punt populli shqiptar ne gjdo aspekt katastrof , te kontribojm te regullojm jeten e popullit se ne jem populli do me than te regullojm vetveten se pari ,

----------


## AnaH_M

> o popull a po me tregoni diqka po qa po ju intereson juve si veshen femnat muslimane , nese e kundershtoni mos i lejoni nanat , motrat  apo farefisin te mbulohen , nuk mundeni ju njerz te thjesht te ja impononi askujt se si te veshet ,edhe mblesa e muslimanve  nuk eshte tradit por obligim per gjdo besimtare , por a krejt punt i kem regullu na shqiptart e na ka mbet veq te meremi me mbulesa te muslimanve , ktheni mor koken mbrapa e shikoni si i ka punt populli shqiptar ne gjdo aspekt katastrof , te kontribojm te regullojm jeten e popullit se ne jem populli do me than te regullojm vetveten se pari ,


pershendetje wella,ke te drejt deri dikund,mirepo pasiqe esht hapur nje teme e tille,ne po diskutojme dhe po mundohemi te sqarojm ca gjera me dijen ton aq te ceket qe kemi,tani ka antar ne forum qe don te dij me teper per kete ceshtje dhe shtron pyetje,kush mund le te pergjigjet,nuk pash gjat temes ndonje postim qe shante femren muslimane pse mban shami,keshtuqe perderissa ka respekt dhe toleranc fetare pse mos diskutojme reth gjerave

shendet....

----------

